# Sugar pain trigger or fructose malabsorbtion?



## cnlmustard (Oct 3, 2003)

I've seen the other threads on this http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/431.../m/53610463/p/4and wonder how all this can be on a 24hr sensitivity cycle. What I mean by this is that with my IBS, I can eat sugar loaded food (but not bulk sugar like cake icing, etc.) any time in the morning before noon. From noon to 430 I have to have no more than about 2 teaspoons worth (8 grams). Anytime after that, I can't exceed about 4 grams without risking a intestinal cramps. If I drink a can of Coke at that time (40 grams or 10 teaspoons!) I will be doubled up on the floor in pain within minutes!I have checked my blood sugar with a quality blood sampling meter, it doesn't change more than a few points from 100 throughout the day.This stumps all my doctors. I take Pamine at 430pm and 930pm to handle the slight sugar that sometimes sneaks it's way into my PM diet. Fruit juice, fresh fruits, sweet potato, anything natural has no effect on me. Only PROCESSED sugars mess me up. I was diagnosed with GERD for 20 years, total waste of time. The esophogal cramps I had were mistaken for heartburn. I drank an entire bottle of Maalox once in desperation. No effect except it got worse. Guess whats in Maalox, Tums, etc. Sugar! Prilosec and Nexium are useless except to make you go broke. To borrow part of a famous line: "It's a cramp, stupid!" I'll bet there's millions of people who THINK they have heartburn or reflux, and don't.


----------



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow!!! I wish I could narrow down my triggers like that. I'm having a hard time finding triggers at all. For me, sometimes it is everything and when I feel good I can eat whatever I want.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Darice, I'm the same as you. I have a couple of vague ideas on what might make me worse but otherwise on a bad day I can't even handle toast or pasta and on a good one I can eat anything I want and be fine. It's really very frustrating!


----------

